# Square and Compass Haircut?



## Blake Bowden (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Benton (Nov 2, 2011)

That's about the point that my girlfriend would tell me I'm taking it too far.


----------



## Txmason (Nov 2, 2011)

Blake,

Did you do that?
Cool!

Bro. Jerry
Willis, Texas


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 2, 2011)

Txmason said:


> Blake,
> 
> Did you do that?
> Cool!
> ...



hehe nope, just found it online.


----------



## MikeMay (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd have to have hair to be able to get one of those!


----------



## khilles (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow lol nice cut though


----------



## JTM (Nov 6, 2011)

i dunno.  that does kind of look like you, blake...


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Nov 7, 2011)

Benton said:


> That's about the point that my girlfriend would tell me I'm taking it too far



Hahah Isn't that the truth?...lol


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 8, 2011)

So neither one of you are going to do that anytime soon? I think at least one of you should go for it. I would but I don't have enough hair to do it justice, sorry.


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 7, 2012)

_i'm just a man who's intentions are good

oh' lord please don't let me be misunderstood    ​
it will grow back 
_


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 7, 2012)

I just had to check.  Didn't realize this thread would break Brother Cumbie into open song though.  

I'll ditto Brother May.  I'd have to find enough hair to shape it.

!!!  Does this mean open-butt chaps?

hmy:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 10, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> i just had to check.  Didn't realize this thread would break brother cumbie into open song though.
> 
> I'll ditto brother may.  I'd have to find enough hair to shape it.
> 
> ...



lol!


----------



## polmjonz (Apr 13, 2012)

I guess it's less permanent and expensive than a tattoo


----------



## Mlugo1247 (Apr 16, 2012)

I would PROBABLY do it! Just for the simple fact that I could most likely pull it off!!! We should poll this to see if I should do this or not. I am full time college student, and it really has no effect on me other than "I am a Master Mason"!


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 22, 2012)

I would vote in the affirmative ... especially if you did it for Grand Lodge!  

Could be a little cool for the open-butt chaps though.  In various ways.

:blush:


----------



## Cigarzan (May 20, 2012)

My hat would just cover it up!


----------



## jwhoff (May 23, 2012)

That is a fair-to-midland ware'n hat you have there Brother Cigarzan!  

Fair-to-midland indeed.

:thumbup1:


----------



## SeeKer.mm (May 23, 2012)

I kinda like it! I mean as is with business, the present generation is into body art, piercings, and expressive hairstyles.  I am glad we have members of all ages, cultures and lifestyles representing us as Masons...all I would ask of this brother is that he conduct himself accordingly...nuff said


----------



## jwhoff (May 25, 2012)

without a mix of *good* men we cease growth ... and die.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (May 26, 2012)

Exactly Brother jwhoff!  While first impressions are very important in society there is also something to be said for not judging a book by its cover.  One needs to look a little deeper into a person's character and actions before they make a judgement.  This is why I like the investigation part of becoming a Mason.  It allows both the representatives from the lodge as well as the potential candidate a chance to "flip the page and read on" so to speak.  By making judgements on appearances alone and not finding the goodness that lies within, we set ourselves up for failure...a wise man once said "without a mix of good me we growth...and die."  Take this to heart brothers as short and to the point this statement is, it really speaks volumes.


----------

